

Has Apple Really Ever Invented Anything? - krigath
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wFeC25BM9E0

======
lemonad
I think some of the arguments in the video depend much on how tightly
invention is defined.

Personally, I'd say that even if all components on a circuit board were
already individually invented by someone else, as well as the process of
combining them, a unique result would likely still be an invention in my eyes.

I'd also say that an improvement to an existing product very well could be
novel enough to call it an invention (where that line should be drawn is quite
subjective though.)

Furthermore, I'd argue that piecing together an already existing product
through a novel process also could be classified as an invention. For me, it
might even be enough to use an existing design in a new way or new field.

Thus, I don't think finding one preceding design is a good method in deciding
that a later design isn't an invention. Which is not meant to imply that all
Apple products are their inventions, just that sometimes the addition of
garlic and cilantro (per the video) is novel _enough_.

------
joezydeco
"By the way, what have you done that’s so great? Do you create anything, or
just criticize other's work and belittle their motivations?”

\- Steve Jobs

